# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Djegie etikete ne disk pa leter-Teknologjia Light Scribe.

## benseven11

Djegie etikete ne disk pa leter-Teknologjia Light Scribe.
Nje tutorial i thjeshte si te shkruajme etiketa ne disk pa perdorur printer/leter.
Kjo arrihet duke perdorur DVD drajvin per te stampuar nje etikete tekst direkt ne disk pa perdorur leter fare.
DVD drajvi ne kete rast duhet jete Light scribe.DVD drajverat Light scribe kane te gjitha aftesite per te djegur dhe lexuar disqe DVD-R,DVD+R etj,ashtu si DVD drajverat jo Light Scribe.
A eshte dvd drajvi ne kompjuterin tend Light Scribe apo jo?Per ta dalluar shiko prane sirtarit qe hap DVD-ne per logon Light scribe si ne figuren ketu.http://www.maplin.co.uk/images/Full/A74CT.jpg
Nqs sheh logo te tille ne dvd drajvin tend si ajo ne figure Light scribe,atehere dvd drajvi jot mund te shkruaje stampoje etikete direkt mbi disk.
Nqs nuk sheh logo Light Scribe ne dvd drajv atehere duhet te blesh nje DVD drajv me logo light scribe.Cmimi luhatet diku te 60$-70$.
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=light...fp=1mZ_-PL2Zjc
Kerkohet gjithashtu edhe DVD disk 4.7 GB, DVD-R Light Scribe, ose DVD+R light scribe.Ne dyqan mund ti gjesh ne pako 10 cope,pako 25 cope,pako 30 cope pako 50 cope dhe ne etiketen plastike mbeshtjellse ka te shkruar Light scribe se bashku me logon Light scribe.Ka edhe disqe Light scribe CD-R,CD+R 700mb(pakoja e ka te shkruar light scribe dhe ka edhe logon Light scribe).Jane me te lira si cmim.
Dy figurat me poshte.Nga figurat shihet qe disqet Light scribe jane  te firmes Verbatim,nje pako me 30 cope.Zgjodha per prezanitm disqet verbatim pasi jane disqet me te mira me cilesore.
Nqs blen disqe Light scribe,zgjidh Verbatim dhe jo disqe lightscribe Philips,Memorex,TDK, qe jane disqe te cilesise se dobet dhe mund te ndodhe qe disku te mos diktohet nga DVD drajvi si disk Light scribe.Verbatim Lightscribe disqet jane me te mirat.
Kerkohet edhe program per te bere stampimin e etiketes direkt ne disk.
Si fillim shkarkohet dhe instalohet
1.Light scribe sistem 
http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadS...ex.aspx?id=810
2.Shkarkohet dhe instalohet
Light scribe simple label(Program Light scribe etikete e thjeshte)
http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadS...ex.aspx?id=811
Keto te dyja jane te nevojshme.Pa keto nuk mund te stamposh etikete direkt ne disk.Programi i pare eshte program suportues,nuk perdoret direkt,por ben te mundur komunikimin e drajverit me diskun,njohjen e tij.Programi i dyte Light scribe simple label(Program Light scribe etikete e thjeshte) ben shkruarjen e tekstit te etiketes mbi disk dhe zbukurime te tjera.
Disqet lightscribe kane nje faqe si pasqyre ku digjet material nga programet NERO,dhe faqen tjeter qe perdoret per te vene etikete.Faqja e etiketes ne disqet lightscribe mund te kete ngjyre si flori,ngjyre jeshile e celur,ngjyre blu e celur etj.Kjo faqe disku vendoset ne sirtarin DVD drajv qe te shikoje poshte dhe jo lart.Kjo do te thote qe faqja pasqyre e dikut te shikoje lart.Kur stampon etikete direkt mbi disk light scribe,nuk ka rendesi disku mund te jete i ri bosh pa material brenda ose disk i djegur me NERO i mbushur.Disk bosh apo i djegur nuk ndikon ne programin qe do stampoje etikete.Disqet light scribe ne faqen e etiketes kane nje shtrese,veshje te ngjyrosur speciale qe lejon programin te gdhende(skalise) shkronjat e etiketes ne kete shtrese,zbukurime,ornamente krahas tekstit.
Kuptohet perderisa nuk perdoren pigmente,ngjyra si ne printim,imazhi i tekstit dhe zbukurimeve ne disk del  jo si bardhe e zi por si kontrast gri greyscale.Dicka e tille.Pra nuk perdoren ngjyra por vetem rrezja lazer e kokes se DVD drajverit qe ben djegien e faqes se etiketes dhe stampon tekstin dhe zbukurimet.
Per te krijuar disqe me etiketa forma dizenjo te bukur,mund te perdoren me vone edhe programet me poshte:
3.Light scribe template,program qe ka forma te gatshme qe mund ti kalosh ne faqen e etiketes se diskut.
http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadS...x.aspx?id=1524
4.Sure thing CDLIghtscribe label  http://www.surething.com/ST/
5.Acoustika CD label program(Program shume i mire jo vetem per te printuar etiketa nga printeri) por edhe per te stampuar etiketa direkt ne disk pa leter). http://www.acoustica.com/cd-label-maker/
6.Mund te perdoret edhe programi Nero 7.Shiko opsionin e etiketes,Publish label.
Cfaredo programi qe te instalosh dhe perdoresh,2,3,4,ose 5,6 sigurohu te instalosh ne fillim Light Scribe sistem http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadS...ex.aspx?id=810   ....Pastaj perdoren programet.
PS.
Programet Lightscribe jane si programet djeges NERO.Ndryshimi eshte: Nero djeg ne faqen e diskut si pasqyre ajo faqe disku e destinuar te digjet per te fut materiale ne disk.Nero mund te djege stampoje edhe etikete ne faqen e etiketes ne disk..Programet lightscribe,djegin faqen e etiketes se diskut,por nuk njohin faqen pasqyre te diskut qe perdoret nga Nero dhe programe te tjere djeges.Kur stampon etikete ne disk gjithmone pjesa e etiketes se diskut(me ngjyre) ne sirtar duhet te shikoje poshte dhe pjesa pasqyre e diskut duhet te shikoje lart.
Pra disku vendoset ne keto raste permbys.

----------


## benseven11

Pasi instaluam light scribe sistem dhe lightscribe simple label program,instalojme edhe Lightscribe template.
Hapim Light scribe label program.Figura e pare. Programi kerkon diskun.
Vendosim nje disk verbatim me etikete te shikoje poshte ne dvd drajv.Disku mund te jete bosh ose me material te djegur nga nero nuk ka rendesi.

----------


## benseven11

Pasi klikuam next do shfaqet figura me poshte.

----------


## benseven11

Do dale kjo figure.Kliko ne digj etikete(burn Label).
Pamvarsisht se programi e jep tekstin adobe fotoshop dhe dekoracionin ne sfond te bardhe ne figure.Sfondi ne te vertete nuk eshte i bardhe,kujto pjesa e diskut qe i perket etiketes qe ke futur ne DVD drajv ka ngjyre flori, ose blu e lehte ,jeshil,roze etj

----------


## benseven11

Gjeja e pare qe ben programi perpara se te stampoje etiketen direkt ne disk,eshte kontrollimi nese ekziston disk ne dvd drajv dhe nese ky disk eshte light scribe ose jo.(pak a shume njelloj si Neroja, kontrollon nese ka disk bosh te rregullt ne DVD drajv apo jo perpara se te filloje nje djegie).Momenti kur programi kontrollon per disk si ne fig poshte eshte moment shume kritik.Arsyeja,,,lexo postin ne vazhdim.

----------


## benseven11

Cfare ndodh nqs:
1.Eshte harruar te futet disk.
2.Disku Light scribe eshte futur keq,dmth pjesa e etiketes se diskut me ngjyre  shikon lart dhe pjesa pasqyre shikon poshte.
3.Disku nuk eshte tip Light scribe,por nje disk i zakonshem,dvd-r,cd-r jo lightscribe.As mos e merr mundimin te besh stampim etiketsh direkt ne disk me disqe jo lightscribe,pasi keto disqe sistemi lightscribe qe ke instaluar nuk i njeh.
4.Disku ka marre pluhura
5.DVD drajveri ka probleme me koken e lazerit qe ka nevoje per pastrim
6.Disku Light scribe eshte i cilesise se dobet
 Mund te jete TDK Disk                  
                    Memorex
                    Phillips
                    Maxell etj
7.Versioni firmware i dvd drajverit eshte i vjeter dhe kerkon flashim per te instaluar version te ri firmware.

Kushdo qe te jete shkaku,1,apo 2,3,4,5,6,7 programi do jape mesazh negativ,nuk arrin te diktoje diskun.

----------


## benseven11

Nqs programi e dikton diskun do shifet nje figure si kjo dhe do filloje stampimi i etiketes.Rendesi ka te perdoret disk lighscribe me cilesi si Verbatim Light scribe.
Perdorimi i programit Light scribe labeler eshte shume i kollajte.Programi eshte i thjeshte dhe i lehte.

----------


## benseven11

Testojme programin Light scribe Template labeler(programi Nr 3 te posti pare).
Hapet programi dhe del kjo.Futim nje disk ne DVD drajv dhe klikojme ok.

----------


## benseven11

Zgjedhim nje template te gatshme.

----------


## benseven11

Behen veprimet si ne figure.
http://img191.imageshack.us/my.php?image=temp3.png (Klik ne imazh te faqja e imazh shakut per ta zmadhuar)
Pastaj ne perfundim dizenjua qe do stampohet do kete formen si ne figuren poshte.

----------


## benseven11

Pasi klikuam ne preview print pika 8 figura ne imazh shak,do kemi kete imazh.

----------


## benseven11

Programi fillon stampimin e etiketes direkt ne disk.

----------


## benseven11

Vazhdon djegia....

----------


## benseven11

Djegia perfundoi me sukses.Kompletuar 100%.Programi hap sirtarin e DVD drajverit.Etiketa u be.

----------


## benseven11

Nje pamje e diskut te krijuar.
Diskun e krijuar mund ta futesh perseri me vone ne DVD drajv,hap programin Light scribe dhe mund te shtosh ne diskun e krijuar ndonje tekst me vone,ose ndonje imazh.Por nuk mund te heqesh nje tekst te djegur,ose modifikosh ate.
Nqs disqet ligh scribe nuk njihen nga programi,atehere ka dy opsione:
1.Perdor etiketa leter speciale Dvd label
http://www3.dealtime.com/xPO-Avery-A...-Labels-Inkjet
Keto letra kane forma te ngjitura boshe te bardha ne madhesine e nje CD-je
Perdoret printeri dhe ndonje program Si psh Acoustika CD label.Pregatitet teksti dhe imazhi qe do kete etiketa.printohet ne letren ngjitese dhe i ngjitet diskut.
2.Mund te perdoresh pene Sharpi ,,dhe shkruan cfare ka DVD-ja direkt mbi  faqen qe i perket etiketes.
http://www.magicmgmt.com/magicshop/c...t/PEN-FULL.jpg
Titulli diskut  shkruar me pen sharpie.Boja e penes sharpi eshte shume e forte,thahet shpejt dhe nuk hiqet nga disku.
http://www.removethelabels.com/image...cPainter04.jpg

----------


## mirsadi83

*Nese mund te me tregosh se a del ajo foto kah ana e djatht apo nga e majta po e mar shembullin ne keto foto,*




Faleminderit.

----------


## benseven11

> *Nese mund te me tregosh se a del ajo foto kah ana e djatht apo nga e majta po e mar shembullin ne keto foto,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faleminderit.


Teksti i kuq ne diskun majtas krijohet me sharpie pen me boje te kuqe.
Perdoret sharpie pen ne rastet kur nuk ke Light scribe drajv dhe disk,nuk ke as leter printeri speciale per etiketa disqesh.
Disku me pamje me imazh djathtas,ngjyra,krijohet me printer dhe programin Acoustika , kerkon leter  speciale CD label,printer dhe program.
Ai imazh me ngjyra nuk realizohet dot me Light scribe,pasi light scribe perdor koken e lazerit te dvd drajverit per te shkruar tekst,edhe sikur te futesh imazh te kompozimi i etiketes ne program,kur te krijohet disku ai imazh do jete gri,jo i qarte,figurat do kene vetem konture,siluete.
Nqs do te krijosh imazhe me ngjyra mbi disk te duhet:
1.Printer inkjet/foto printerm,ose lazer printer.
2.Leter per printim speciale.Kjo leter eshte e perbere nga dy shtresa.
-Shtresa e poshtme
-shtresa  e siperme(shtresa e siperme e letres eshte e ngjitur mbi te poshtmen) ka prerje ne formen dhe madhesine ekzakte te diskut.
Letra te tilla per disqe etiketash ke ketu.
http://www.shoplet.com/office/db/AVE5692.html Pako me 40 letra per printera te tipit lazer ku cdo leter ka dy forma disqesh etikete,dmth mund te krijosh 80 etiketa=80 disqe.
3.Program si acoustica CD label
Nqs ke printer te tipit inkjet porosit letra CD Label per inkjet printer.
Fut letren ne printer.Hap programin Acoustika Cd labeler dhe kompozon
pamjen qe do kete etiketa dhe fut edhe tekst titullin qe do kete etiketa.Nqs psh do i vendosesh etikete nje disku ku ne disk ke filmin"fast and furious"
Atehere te programi fut si titull tekst per etiketen titullin e filmit.nqs disku ka program i fut titull etiketes emrin e programit/lojes nqs disku ka loje etj.
pasi ben printimin,e heq letren me formen e diskurt qe ka imzhin dhe titullin dhe ja ngjit CD se.
Ngjitja e letres ne forme disku mbi CD do shume kujdes,qe do te thote brima e letres te shkoje ekzakt mbi brimen e diskut dhe periferia,perimetri i letres ne forme disku te shkoje ekzakt mbi perimetrin e CD-se,jo te kete spostime te letres mbi disk majtas djathtas/lart poshte qe mund te shkaktoje daljen e etiketes jashte perimetrit te diskut.Mund te perdoresh aplikator per ta ngjitur etiketen mbi disk me shume saktesi.Aplikatori eshte nje pajisje qe te ndihmon ta besh sakte dhe shume kollaj ngjitjen e etiketes mbi disk.
http://www.shoplet.com/office/db/AVE05699.html
Tre fig poshte.
Fotografia e trete eshte nje etikete qe kam vene para disa vjetesh mbi diskun me filmin the "firm".Programi qe kam perdorur per etiketen ka qene acoustika.Me programin acoustika mund te marresh imazhe cfare te duash nga kompjuteri i kalon ne etikete ne program dhe i printon dhe ngjit ne CD
Me nje leter te vetme mund te krijosh dy etiketa te ndryshme per dy disqe.

----------


## mirsadi83

Faleminderit se ndoshta te kam shti ne telashe per kete spjegim.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Beno ndonje link tjeter per keto

http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadS...ex.aspx?id=810
http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadS...ex.aspx?id=811
se nuk shkarkohen dot.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Lere se punojne tani.Nuk e di cpaten.

----------

